Ask HN: How Are You? - acangiano
======
d2xdy2
Mostly good. Celebrating 10 months of being sober and leaving my last job.

Just spent the past two days rolling out a new Elasticsearch cluster for work
that was giving me panic attacks for weeks (first time “architecting” on that
level). Things went really well, so I can probably sleep alright before a big
“investors meeting” later this week.

Idk, I feel good. I just think I could probably sleep a bit more and be
better.

How are _you_?

~~~
acangiano
Great job on the sobriety. I never had an issue with alcohol and virtually
never drink it, but I struggle with sugary foods, so I think I get the
challenge, in principle. Awesome job on the development stuff as well.

I'm doing good. I finally wrapped up a project (the second edition of my book)
which allows me to take on new projects that excite me.

I have some challenges to overcome but I'm pretty optimistic about the future.
And yeah, I too struggle with sleep (I average 6.5 hrs). I find the Apple
Watch app SleepWatch quite useful and of course diet and exercise help with
sleep as well.

